# Wood carving master - Carving pattern decoration for vintage wooden cabinet



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

This time, the Wood Carving Master will progress to carve a decorative pattern for a piece of furniture, which is a decorative cabinet designed in a classical style. This cabinet is designed with a variety of patterns, each pattern will be made individually by the wood carvers and they will be connected together. This time it will be the pattern on the top of the cabinet


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Once again, another excellent job Yamato!!

David


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

wow - yet another masterpiece !!!
simply amazing craftsmanship and a very beautiful cabinet !!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is beautiful. I bet you get burned out at wood carving, carving that much. I know I would.


----------

